# Whole Indian Pot (updated pics)



## paulpaul (Jan 7, 2015)

I posted this on the hobbies forum and received some very helpful info on the age of this pot. May be yall can help me further on the age. My father found this back in the early 80's at Mcintosh reserve in a corn field next to the Chattahoochee. I am going take some pics of the inside and bottom of the pot and post them ASAP!


----------



## fishtail (Jan 7, 2015)

That is a very nice impossible find exceptionally worthy museum piece!
Do post pictures with a ruler or something for scale.
The smooth and lack of impressions does not necessarily dictate any age period, the type of clay mixture could have the ability to date it or at least toward a culture. 
Look at some of this thread.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=440585&highlight=


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 8, 2015)

Very crude, thick-walled, utilitarian piece. Likely Mississippian period and not a ceremonial item.  Probably used to store pigment or animal fat/grease.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2015)

I would love to find something like that...


----------



## paulpaul (Jan 9, 2015)

*updated pics!*

Inside and bottom of a the pot.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow awesome


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 13, 2015)

An amazing piece. 
That area has some fine artifacts. I hunt artifacts on some leased land I have that is about 10 miles northwest of Macintosh Preserve.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope you realize how rare of a find that is... The closest I've come to finding a complete bowl is 2/3 with the top and part of the side missing. Found it digging around in a rock overhang in north GA.


----------



## Duff (Jan 13, 2015)

That is a rare findindeed. I've been looking forward to the added pics. Very nice!!!


----------



## runswithbeer (Jan 14, 2015)

nice pot


----------

